

JavaScript Library for HTML5 canvas based heatmaps - kevinwdavid
http://www.patrick-wied.at/static/heatmapjs/

======
johneth
I've been using this for an upcoming project of mine, for static heatmaps,
really simple to use.

I do wish you could alter the shape of what's plotted - at the moment it's
just circles of different intensity layered on top of one another - it would
be really useful to be able to draw a shape of something else (like a line or
area).

------
thrusong
I'm just downloading it now. Looks great! Can this be used to track usage and
send it data back to the server without drawing any visuals?

------
lemieux
How do you get the right x-y coordinate on a page when its height or width can
change (i.e. responsive)?

